# Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot



## Benserker (25. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche für mein Boot ein Echolot / Fischfinder. Ich fahre jährlich nach Langeland zum fischen und hätte natürlich gern eines, welches sich meinen Bedürfnissen anpasst. Den Geber würde ich gern hinten am Boot fest verbauen, die Hakterung für das Gerät vorn.
Als Eigenschaften stelle ich mir vor, dass das Gerät über GPS verfügt, ich Hotspots speichern kann um sie wieder zu finden und als kleines Bonbon noch, dass die Seekarte von Langeland installiert werden kann.
Da das Thema Echolot für mich völliges Neuland ist, ich mich schon seit 6 Stunden schlau lese und eigentlich nichts verstehe, bin ich auf eure Hilfe angweisen.
Würde so zwischen 300 und 400 Euro ausgeben wollen.
Mir sind das Garmin Striker 5DV und das Dragonfly 4 pro von Raymarine ins Auge gefallen.
Hat Jemand von euch kluge Ratschläge? Bzw. brauche ich überhaupt eine installierte Seekarte?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Bei Garmin liest man immer wieder sehr schlechte Kritiken. Die Raymarine Dinger scheinen schon besser zu sein und harmonieren gut mit Navionics Seekarten. Dann aber auf einem extra Tablet. Ansonsten kannst Du bei Lowrance und Humminbird schauen. Das sind sehr solide Geräte. Zb das Hook 5 oder 7 bzw. Das Helix 5. Evtl. willst du ja auch side imaging. Bei Ebay kann man die Teile auch billig aus USA bekommen (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versand!) da muß man aber schauen ob sie sich ins metrische System umstellen lassen. Humminbird zb geht nicht, hat auch nur usa Zeitzonen.


----------



## Inni (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Bei Garmin liest man immer wieder sehr schlechte Kritiken.



So ein Quark ....


----------



## Dominik.L (25. April 2016)

fischbär schrieb:


> Bei Garmin liest man immer wieder sehr schlechte Kritiken. Die Raymarine Dinger scheinen schon besser zu sein und harmonieren gut mit Navionics Seekarten. Dann aber auf einem extra Tablet. Ansonsten kannst Du bei Lowrance und Humminbird schauen. Das sind sehr solide Geräte. Zb das Hook 5 oder 7 bzw. Das Helix 5. Evtl. willst du ja auch side imaging. Bei Ebay kann man die Teile auch billig aus USA bekommen (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versand!) da muß man aber schauen ob sie sich ins metrische System umstellen lassen. Humminbird zb geht nicht, hat auch nur usa Zeitzonen.



Das Hook 5 kostet mit geber 500€, also außerhalb der Preisklasse!
Sidescan ist nur für Flachwasser geeignet, also für Langeland/Ostsee uninteressant! 

Ich würde das Hook 4 von Lowrance empfehlen. Habe das Vorgängermodell und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tomsen83 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Bei Garmin liest man immer wieder sehr schlechte Kritiken.



Wo denn???


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*



Inni schrieb:


> So ein Quark ....



Nö kein Quark.
http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-EchoMAP-43DV-CHIRP-Fishfinder-and-Chartplotter-with-LakeV%C3%BC-HD-Maps/product/2257343/
http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-Striker-7-SV-Fishfinder/product/1509231248/
http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-Striker-7-DV-Fishfinder/product/2257246/

http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-01553-00-Striker-7DV/dp/B017NI1INE/

http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-01552-00-Striker-5DV/dp/B017NI1II4/

Natürlich gibt es auch zufriedene Kunden. Aber in den Reviews stehen Sachen, die mich aber massivst davon abhalten würden sowas zu kaufen. Die Leute beschweren sich über:


-Geringe Helligkeit
-Interferenzen mit dem mitgelieferten preiswerten Transducer
-schlechte Anleitung
-wackelige Verbinder
-Probleme beim Erstellen von Wegpunkten

Am informativsten ist aber diese Review hier von BassPro, wo unter anderem drin steht, dass die Units a) keinerlei Möglichkeit haben Karten zu laden und b) die Einstellungen nach Trennung von der Batterie verlieren. Das wäre für mich ein absolutes nogo.

http://reviews.basspro.com/2010category/BassinBones/profile.htm


----------



## Pförtnex (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Hallo Jungs,
ich hab mal eine Frage.Passt leider nicht zu dem Echolot.
Schleppt ihr alle so eine 7,2Ah Batterie mit euch rum die 3kg wiegt? Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob man den Strom nicht mit einer Powerbank lösen könnte. Denn der Vorteil dafür ist geringe Ladezeit, im Auto aufladbar, wenig gewicht und 1000mal aufladbar. Ich hab ein altes Echolot und die Batterie ist der Meinung das sie nicht mehr ihre Dienste Leisten will.

danke für eure Hilfe #6

PS: ich hab ein Eagle Cuda 242. gerade kein Geld für ein Lowrance :c


----------



## tomsen83 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Dann will ich da mal als Nutzer drauf eingehen (ich spreche hier nur vom Striker) und vielleicht einige Missverständnisse aus den Reviews aufklären:

*Geringe Helligkeit:* Kann ich nicht bestätigen, im Gegenteil. Strahlt wie die Sonne...Und wer wie der Typm im BP-Review nen 4-Zoll Display als Frontecho nimmt, wo man immer von  mindestens 2m Entfernung stehend draufguckt und dann noch im DV-Modus was sinnvolles erkennen will, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Da liest du maximal noch  die Tiefe ab.
*Interferenzen durch den gt20-Geber:* Bei mir ebenfalls nix zu sehen. (Wieder) Der Typ aus dem Review hat das Ding offensichtlich an die selbe Batterie geklemmt wie den E-Motor. Dann funzt das nicht, weiß man aber und wird auch drauf hingewiesen. Is bei L und HB aber der selbe Salat...
*Schlechte Anleitung:* Das Ding ist im Menü absolut selbsterklärend. Da brauchts aus meiner Sicht keine Anleitung über die beiliegende hinaus. Kann die Qualität derselbigen  aber mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeiten nicht bewerten. bei den Amis muss aber auf dem Kaffeebecher auch "caution: hot content" drauf stehen.
*Wackelige Verbinder:* Ich denke mal hier sind die Stecker gemeint. Bei den ersten zwei drei Mal rein und raus sitzt alles etwas zu straff, mittlererweile alles super. Auch bei 35kmh über Welle löst sich nix. Das Verbindungssystem beim Echomap ist aber tatsächlich ein anderes als beim Striker, da hier die Kabel nicht einzeln vom Gerät getrennt werden, sondern im Halter verbleiben und dieser die Verbindung darstellt. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
*Probleme beim Erstellen von Wegpunkten:* Bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen. Ebenfalls absolut selbsterklärend.
Trackaufzeichnung hab ich noch nicht probiert, auf jeden Fall markiert er aber die gefahrene Strecke als Track...
*Keine Möglichkeit Karten zu laden:* Steht dick und fett in der Beschreibung zum Striker. Echomap hat damit keine Probleme. Im Review zum 73sv wird sich darüber beschwert, dass nur Uferlinien angezeigt werden und keine Tiefenkarte. Steht im Übrigen aber auch so in der Beschreibung zu der mitgelieferten Karte drin ("contour markings shore to shore). Navionics kostet halt extra...
Mit Quickdraw-Contours gibts nen überzeugendes Tool. Ob man da mit aber unbedingt die Great Lakes vollständig kartographieren will
*Einstellungsverlust nach Batterietrennung:*
Beim Striker gibts die Möglichkeit, "Templates" zu speichern. Also unter einem selbstgewählten Namen Grundeinstellungen zu hinterlegen. Die letztmalig Verwendete wird beim Neustart des Gerätes auch angezeigt. Einstellungsverluste jedweder Art sind mir noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Wenn Du es leichter willst, kannst Du einfach direkt einen Li-Akku nehmen. Z.B. den hier:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=69288

Im Prinzip gehen alle 3s Lipos. Man sollte aber einen kleinen Akkuwächter mit anstecken, dass er nicht tiefentlädt.
Für kurze Trips nehme ich einen 2,2 Ah Bleiakku, der ist klein und leicht. Für längere eine 10 Ah Batterie, geht auch ganz gut. Das ding steht eh entweder im Auto oder im Boot.

Sowas könnte auch gehen:
http://www.amazon.de/RAVPower®-23000mAh-Externer-Multi-Volt-Smartphones/dp/B00JGER8JW/

23 Ah! Wenn das mal kein Schreibfehler ist


----------



## Dominik.L (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Sowas könnte auch gehen:
> http://www.amazon.de/RAVPower®-23000mAh-Externer-Multi-Volt-Smartphones/dp/B00JGER8JW/
> 
> 23 Ah! Wenn das mal kein Schreibfehler ist



Blödsinn! eine powerbank (für handy usw.) hat 5V, das Echo braucht 12V.


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Entspann dich mal. Das Ding hat einen 12 V Ausgang. Das ist normal für die größeren, die auch für Tabletts und Laptops gehen. Lies Dich ein bevor Du ausfallend wirst.


----------



## Maverick1387 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*



fischbär schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/RAVPower®-23000mAh-Externer-Multi-Volt-Smartphones/dp/B00JGER8JW/
> 
> 23 Ah! Wenn das mal kein Schreibfehler ist



Das Bezieht sich auf 85Wh / 23Ah -> 3,6V Nennspannung...
Bei 12V Nutzlast komm ich auf ca 7Ah.

Alle angaben ohne Gewähr #6


----------



## fischbär (26. April 2016)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Echolot*

Ah, das erklärt die Angabe. Wusste ich's doch, dass da was faul ist. Mit Umrichterverlusten und Toleranzabzug sind's dann 5 Ah. Meeeh....


----------

